# Padauk cracking



## RandyB (Nov 28, 2015)

Greeting!

Last week I started turning a bowl from padauk. I finished shaping the outside and got it sanded to 800. Felt nice and I was interrupted as I was getting ready to flip it in the chuck. I wasn't able to get back to it that night. The next night I ran my hand across it as I passed by in the shop. Felt a ridge and looking closely I see a crack running across the grain. Two days later and there are about six cracks in the bowl!

Not having worked much with padauk, I have to ask: is this normal for this species? One, maybe two I could see as a check I had missed but this is like a demon wants to get out!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 28, 2015)

Any idea what the moisture content of your blank was? If this started as a waxed blank and was still somewhat moist that would explain checking fairly quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RandyB (Nov 28, 2015)

Kiln died, waved ends, MC about 6.5%. Real dry, but an oily wood, which I suppose could have something to do with it. 

I'm sure I'll try again in the near future.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2015)

Can you put some bow ties in the crack to stop it?


----------



## RandyB (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm going to do my item for the swap then flip this around and rough out the inside and see if it settles down. I ordered up the goods to try metal powder inlay. If it stops moving that may be am option. 

This would be a pretty cool effect, if it was an egg shape!


----------

